# Sinfully good



## Puff (Jun 5, 2006)

This is a great bread for brunches. Rather sweet. 

Chocolate Chip Pumpkin bread


----------



## pdswife (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a friend who will LOVE this.  Thanks!


----------



## Constance (Jun 5, 2006)

That sounds like one my husband would love. Thank you, Puff!


----------

